# KNITTING IN THE CAR



## 12NanaH (Oct 14, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about whether it is safe to knit in the car (not while I am driving)? I have circular needles now, but we are still having the same argument . . . . "if we have an accident you could kill someone with those needles."


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

I knit in the car only when it's stationary though. Normally when I'm waiting for my oh to get out of a meeting or something. Infact my knitting goes wherever I go just incase.


----------



## Catriona (Jun 30, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with knitting in the car. I actually knit a scarf while riding to Michigan once. The only caveat I offer is make sure you are riding on a smooth road!


----------



## knittingstash (Mar 25, 2011)

I knit all the time when we travel. I usually bring simpler things and have extra projects in the trunk in case i get done and need something new to do.


----------



## Bonniemd (Aug 15, 2011)

knitting in the car gives me terrible motion sickness!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I knit in the car.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I knit in the car, usually simple projects and I use circulars even if I'm going back and forth


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

We are about to go on our annual 2-day trek to our daughter - last year I had just learned to loom and made 25 infant beanies. On the way back I crocheted my first ever bereavement/burial gown [long]. I have crocheted a lapghan, knitted the 5 hour sweater (+ hours) etc.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I used to knit in the car all the time back when I first learned to knit. I imagine the only thing I was likely to kill with a knitting needle would have been the air bag!


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I knit as a passenger in the car all the time. I try not to think about being spiked in a possible accident. My traumas are only if I drop a needle and it goes under the seat and I can't reach it or we have to make a stop and I am mid pattern and don't want to stop knitting!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I used to knit in the car all the time back when I first learned to knit. I imagine the only thing I was likely to kill with a knitting needle would have been the air bag!


I also knit in the car (as passenger) or if held up in traffic, so the only thing I would kill, will be time!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> I knit as a passenger in the car all the time. I try not to think about being spiked in a possible accident. My traumas are only if I drop a needle and it goes under the seat and I can't reach it or we have to make a stop and I am mid pattern and don't want to stop knitting!


Love your reply!!! I'm with you knit all the time in car,and always try to finish the row before we stop, drives hubby nuts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> I knit as a passenger in the car all the time. I try not to think about being spiked in a possible accident. My traumas are only if I drop a needle and it goes under the seat and I can't reach it or we have to make a stop and I am mid pattern and don't want to stop knitting!


I use circulars so dropping one is not an issue. I do knit in the car and as others have stated I usually do something easy. I hate when it gets too dark to see. I bought glasses with LED lights in them. They don't work very well. I am hoping to get a head light for Christmas, I know it will look goofy but if it works, who cares?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I have taken my knitting in the car, for my but i only knit while i'm waiting for my DH to keep an appointment,i never knit when the car's moving. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> TinaOR said:
> 
> 
> > I knit as a passenger in the car all the time. I try not to think about being spiked in a possible accident. My traumas are only if I drop a needle and it goes under the seat and I can't reach it or we have to make a stop and I am mid pattern and don't want to stop knitting!
> ...


Your reply cracked me up re your lights at night, what a scream your are!!!!!!


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

TinaOR said:


> I knit as a passenger in the car all the time. I try not to think about being spiked in a possible accident. My traumas are only if I drop a needle and it goes under the seat and I can't reach it or we have to make a stop and I am mid pattern and don't want to stop knitting!


Ditto! :0)


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I knit and crochet in the car all the time. I even have those light up needles and crochet hooks for knitting and crocheting in the dark. I also have a clip on ott light and I save that for when I'm sitting in the back seat. The head light sounds great for when you're camping. All these things drives dh crazy.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The headlight could very possibly be a hazard to the driver at night and could also be against the law in some states.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't attempt to grab all I wanted to reply about.

I take 1/4 a non-drowsy Dramamine tablet so that I can still function and drive...yes, under the normal regular Dramamine I can and will go to sleep...I know my limits.

There are lights for bicycle riders that will clip either onto a bill cap or the side of your glasses (sunglasses?). I need one just to help me when I go to put a new item into one of my computer 'babies'. Don't need to insert the memory card into the wrong slot. <G>


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

I knit in the car sometimes. Sometimes it does give me a little headache. I wouldn't work on a project that has a complicated pattern because it is easy to get messed up. I reccommend washcloths, they are quick, easy, and a great travel project


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

I always knit in the car no matter where we go. Someplace I saw there are "lighted" knitting needles. I don't remember where I read this. If I see it again, I will send it to KP. I'll have to check my craft books I get in the mail. KEEP ON KNITTING!!
MRS. VERY GOOD


----------



## 12NanaH (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks to all for your replies, I guess I will just keep knitting with the circulars and only when the car is stopped.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I knit all the time in the car. We live in the middle of knowhere land and it takes 45/60 min. to get to town, so I get a lot of knitting done. Infact, if I get in the car with just my purse, my husband goes back in the house and gets my knitting bag, lol. I never give it a sec. thought about being in an accident, guess the air bag would get a poke


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

The only way I can picture the needles poking someone would be if you use the style (I can't remember what it's called) where you have one long needle under your arm or braced in a belt, so the point could get you under the chin. With other styles the needles are parallel to your body so I wouldn't think they could poke you.


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the tip on the headlamp. My granddaughter and I just bought some for if we lose power or when we want to go exploring in the front yard after dark. I never thought about the knitting option.



smontero237 said:


> TinaOR said:
> 
> 
> > I knit as a passenger in the car all the time. I try not to think about being spiked in a possible accident. My traumas are only if I drop a needle and it goes under the seat and I can't reach it or we have to make a stop and I am mid pattern and don't want to stop knitting!
> ...


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

I spent 15 yrs traveling with DH and knit at least a dozen pairs of socks one at a time on DPs and several afghans. He drove faster than I would so he prefered driving. We drove 12 to 14 hours a day and only stopped for gas and food (fast food on the go). It would have been too boring not to have something to do.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Valjean said:


> TinaOR said:
> 
> 
> > I knit as a passenger in the car all the time. I try not to think about being spiked in a possible accident. My traumas are only if I drop a needle and it goes under the seat and I can't reach it or we have to make a stop and I am mid pattern and don't want to stop knitting!
> ...


Today I went to Bed, Bath & Beyond for some Yankee Candle tarts, there were people blocking the aisle I wanted to go down so I went down the next aisle and there they were! Head lights! With the stocking stuffer gift things for $5.00. I think it was fate.


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

I found them Wednesday 3 for $10 at Costco.



smontero237 said:


> Valjean said:
> 
> 
> > TinaOR said:
> ...


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I knit in the car all the time. 

I wouldn't want to use a headlight or lilght-up needles as I think the light(s) bobbing around could be a dangerous distraction to the driver. So, once it's too dark to see, I stop.


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> I knit in the car all the time.
> 
> I wouldn't want to use a headlight or lilght-up needles as I think the light(s) bobbing around could be a dangerous distraction to the driver. So, once it's too dark to see, I stop.


I always carry a small torch in my knitting bag so that I can just have a quick look when I need to. So the light is pointing downwards and away from the driver. Intersections which are well lit are good for that, sometimes that's enough light.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

I take my knitting everywhere with me,especially in the car so I don't back seat drive lol I don't like watching other people drive and keeps my eyes off what their doing


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I knit in the car all the time. I am very clumsy and I imagine that if ANYONE will die in a knitting needle accident, it will be me. 

I have little accidents almost every day. If I worried about all the ways I could hurt myself, well, the ONLY way I could see being safe would be to live in a little bubble. 

But that's me.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I knit in the car all the time. I am very clumsy and I imagine that if ANYONE will die in a knitting needle accident, it will be me.
> 
> I have little accidents almost every day. If I worried about all the ways I could hurt myself, well, the ONLY way I could see being safe would be to live in a little bubble.
> 
> But that's me.


I hear ya, Amy  After all I'm the one who stabbed my thumb with a wooden Harmony needle while sitting right here in my chair a couple months ago and had to get a tetanus shot! :mrgreen:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am an aide on a school bus. We travel 45 mins. to school and 45 mins back to the depot. I knit on the way back to the depot. I have a 3 hour midday I knit after we drop our child off. Gives me so much more time to knit during the day. When I get home during the week I only have a few hours to do every thing I need to. So this helps me out a lot.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Valjean said:


> TinaOR said:
> 
> 
> > I knit as a passenger in the car all the time. I try not to think about being spiked in a possible accident. My traumas are only if I drop a needle and it goes under the seat and I can't reach it or we have to make a stop and I am mid pattern and don't want to stop knitting!
> ...


Me too!. I have been knitting in the car for years. Thank heavens for circulars- I dropped too many DPNS and had to ask for a stop or stop knitting until i could get out and reach under the seat! I always try to at least finish the row I'm on so I can pull the needle tips out farther. This keeps the knitting from coming off the needles , and me from knitting the wrong direction when I resume [ask me how i learned this!!! LOL]

I also now knit in the car because I find I don't tolerate fast highway driving anymore. I get a little carsick, and very anxious watching the traffic, so knitting gives something else to focus on! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

I have knitted in the car from Ohio to PA, to MD, to VT, CT, TN, SC.
haven't stabbed anyone yet! lol

knit on sister


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I knit all the time with straights.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I knit in the car all the time. I am very clumsy and I imagine that if ANYONE will die in a knitting needle accident, it will be me.
> ...


That's right... I remember that story. I believe it was after your story was told that I was able to share my story of sitting on my knitting bag and piercing my thigh with a needle. The WORST part was the hole in my FAVORITE jeans. LOLOLOL


----------



## sbarrette (Dec 10, 2012)

i constantly knit in the car as a passenger ,we paln on going away for several weeks towing our caravan next year so will be knitting a lot


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

I knit everywhere, car included. I use to drive for Greyhound bus lines and when stuck in traffic, I would work a few rows. A maile drive spotted me one day and joked that I was given bus drivers a bad name! I got a lot of project finished while in traffic. I worked out of New York City, so there were many traffice delays. Never was a problem.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

I knit in the car if I am a passenger.. I used to read in the car.. I've never had a problem with motion sickness, so why not?


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't knit in the car. But I always have a small "purse project" that I work on at lunch when I'm working. I quit smoking last Valentine's Day and started bringing my projects for something to do with my hands rather than going outside to burn one. Now I'm in the habit of it. There's almost always something in my purse. The question of my daughter and coworkers is, What are you making now?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I knit all the time when I travel. I have done this since I was a child, my dad used to joke that granny brought her knittng along. I have made tons of things that would never havebeen done if I had to get them done at home. This time of year thedays are so short it is often too dark to knit when travelling. What a waste of time.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

12NanaH said:


> Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about whether it is safe to knit in the car (not while I am driving)? I have circular needles now, but we are still having the same argument . . . . "if we have an accident you could kill someone with those needles."


I knit in the car as a passenger. I use circular needles and a pattern that is easy to follow so I can watch the scenery pass. I don't use double points because I feel that in an accident some of them would be facing my belly.

Never have heard of anybody dying from knitting in a car.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

When we went from Melbourne to Adelaide (a day's drive) I always took my knitting and never had a problem.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

[
I use circulars so dropping one is not an issue. I do knit in the car and as others have stated I usually do something easy. I hate when it gets too dark to see. I bought glasses with LED lights in them. They don't work very well. I am hoping to get a head light for Christmas, I know it will look goofy but if it works, who cares?[/quote]

Oh you are hysterical. I love it!!! DH just asked if I wanted one... now that was a dumb question lol
I have visions though of turning to look at the drive and blinding him.. ROTFLOL
Hope you get your headlight for Christmas.. hope I get one too now..


----------



## Sheralynn (Jul 22, 2012)

Catriona said:


> I see nothing wrong with knitting in the car. I actually knit a scarf while riding to Michigan once. The only caveat I offer is make sure you are riding on a smooth road!


Smooth road is essential! We have roads with so many potholes and uneven patches that you'd probably make a scarf full of accidental cables or something :shock:


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

I wouldn't knit knit with stright needles because if the air bags went off the needles could come towards your face and go for your eyes or your throat,mouth you never it happens so fast. I would not knit when the car is moving I would only crochet.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

I do knit sometimes on longer journeys but nowadays use circulars so no dropped needles and no ends to poke the driver.x


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh gosh I never thought of that! How would that ever happen, hmm maybe with the long straight ones but I cannot see it happening with circs or double points that are in work! Geez I would have a major breakdown without my knitting in the car as a passenger. That's when I get most of my knitting done. Is your hubby one of those rare men who is a brilliantly interesting conversationalist that is so absorbing you can't do something with your hands while conversing. I actually converse better with something to do in my hands. Maybe he is just wanting more of your attention. I think mine has figured out that my attention is still on him even if I knit.


----------



## Offagain (Sep 5, 2012)

kiwiannie said:



> I have taken my knitting in the car, for my but i only knit while i'm waiting for my DH to keep an appointment,i never knit when the car's moving. :lol: :lol:


I can understand that as I know qld roads only too well, in fact most Aussie roads are hard to knit on while travelling, maybe N.T. the exception. :!:


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

What about an itty bitty book light. I shouldn't have laughed about blinding the driver. Sorry to be so silly.
But I still think the idea is hysterical.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> I knit as a passenger in the car all the time. I try not to think about being spiked in a possible accident. My traumas are only if I drop a needle and it goes under the seat and I can't reach it or we have to make a stop and I am mid pattern and don't want to stop knitting!


Ditto for me.
My needle usually goes between the door and door jam and we have to stop so I can open the door to retreive it. My DH usually makes sure I have my knitting along on long trips to keep me occupied. In fact we are leaving tomorrow to go to AZ from Mn. My knitting is all packed, enough for 3 days I hope; it's my clothes that still need to be packed. I don't sweat the small stuff like clothes, just make sure I have enough knitting.LOL.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I knit in the car all the time. I am very clumsy and I imagine that if ANYONE will die in a knitting needle accident, it will be me.
> 
> I have little accidents almost every day. If I worried about all the ways I could hurt myself, well, the ONLY way I could see being safe would be to live in a little bubble.
> 
> But that's me.


Amy, you are too funny! If you really are that clumsy, I think we must be related. :lol: I knit in the car as a passenger. And I always keep a ball of dishcloth cotton and circular needles in the car for those times when I have to wait.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I knit in the car even on a short run. It's where I my socks are created. I think there is probably more danger from other vehicles than knitting needles. They are, for the most part, not huge steel sticks. But, for marital bliss?????


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

Have you heard of anyone knitting at the Cinema. My mother used to knit our school cardigans and jumpers years ago in the Cinema otherwise she would go to sleep. With so many children she was a prolific knitter. I learned to knit my own jumpers (up to the armholes) when I was 8-10 years old, and still enjoy it.


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

I always knit in the car while traveling. If it's something in stockinette I can knit by feel & also look at the scenery.


----------



## Kdunne (Dec 6, 2012)

I can't imagine not knitting while passengering! Socks are my favorite car project. It sure helps pass the time and makes me feel productive"


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

smontero237 said:


> TinaOR said:
> 
> 
> > I knit as a passenger in the car all the time. I try not to think about being spiked in a possible accident. My traumas are only if I drop a needle and it goes under the seat and I can't reach it or we have to make a stop and I am mid pattern and don't want to stop knitting!
> ...


I knit in the car all the time with circulars. In fact I never use straight needles even when knitting back and forth. And I have a headlight for at night. We do a lot of car travel, and it would be frustrating to just sit there and not be able to knit.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

helenna said:


> Have you heard of anyone knitting at the Cinema. My mother used to knit our school cardigans and jumpers years ago in the Cinema otherwise she would go to sleep. With so many children she was a prolific knitter. I learned to knit my own jumpers (up to the armholes) when I was 8-10 years old, and still enjoy it.


My Mother used to knit in the theater. One day an elderly man asked her to stop. She asked him if the clicking of the needles were bothering him. He said no, but he was afraid that she would lose a stitch while knitting in the dark.


----------



## ntclarno (Nov 28, 2012)

I always knit in the car - planning a wingspan for next week. I have thought that I might stab myself if the airbag goes off but i'm willing to live dangerously.


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

I have knitted in the car all around Australia. If you are concerned, simply change to plastic needles. These would break if any stress is exerted on them. I finished a knee rug and sewed it all together when we arrived home.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I knit in the car when I am a passenger.

As for the lights - I got a regular headlight (NOT LED) at Harbor Freight for about $3. I use it when I go into the backyard at night and I have to see and also when I ride my bike at night. I have not tried it in the car but I would be afraid it might be a distraction to the driver


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes. My knitting bag is always with me. I knit simple projects with a simple pattern, such as wash clothes, scarves and hats. If I need to have a written pattern with me, I write the pattern on a 4 x 6 index card. I do a card for each project or have extra cards in my knitting bag.


----------



## Steph Mitchell (Nov 20, 2012)

I love knitting in the car. We go on long outback trips and I knit most of the time. I only get into trouble when I miss spotting kangaroos and camels and complain that I haven't seen any wildlife..


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

I didn't knit in the car but did crochet


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

Sheralynn said:


> Catriona said:
> 
> 
> > I see nothing wrong with knitting in the car. I actually knit a scarf while riding to Michigan once. The only caveat I offer is make sure you are riding on a smooth road!
> ...


If you called that scarf "potholel lace" it could become the latest fashion statement. It's all in the marketing!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I knit while my husband drives, I use bamboo circulars and it works just fine.


----------



## blizz61 (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't use straight needles in the car, due to the long pointy stick issue and don't want to fish it out from under the seat. I admit, I will have something on the passenger seat during long trips when I am driving, and knit during traffic jams.


----------



## Wai Lan (Oct 14, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to knit in the car all the time back when I first learned to knit. I imagine the only thing I was likely to kill with a knitting needle would have been the air bag!
> ...


I am also knit in the car (passenger too) mainly killing time or too much to handler watching my son playing soccer or losing.


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

I knit in the car especially on long trips. It helps keep me awake. I usually knit socks on dpns. I have occasionally flipped the needle on to the floor. Not the easiest thing to retrieve!


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

12NanaH said:


> Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about whether it is safe to knit in the car (not while I am driving)? I have circular needles now, but we are still having the same argument . . . . "if we have an accident you could kill someone with those needles."


My husband and I are snowbirds and it takes us 3 days to get to Florida. I knit all the way there.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I knit in the car but is hubby likes to talk a lot so I don't usually get to do it long unless is a simple pattern. I also spin with my drop spindle, only dropped my yarn ball once in a glass of coke..


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I use circulars so dropping one is not an issue. I do knit in the car and as others have stated I usually do something easy. I hate when it gets too dark to see. I bought glasses with LED lights in them. They don't work very well. I am hoping to get a head light for Christmas, I know it will look goofy but if it works, who cares?[/quote]

I knit in the car all the time also. As for as knitting in the dark, if you go to the automotive section of Walmart they have a light that attaches to your seatbelt. They should be available at any auto parts store.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

I travel (as a passenger - hubby drives) regularly from London to Edinburgh by car and knit constantly! Get loads done but would recomend using circs purely to avert the frustration of dropping a needle while hurtling along a motorway - even my patient husband would be loathe to stop on the hard shoulder of the M6 and go needle hunting! Travelled through France last year by car on their amazingly quiet m-ways and enjoyed my knitting as well.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

knittingstash said:


> I knit all the time when we travel. I usually bring simpler things and have extra projects in the trunk in case i get done and need something new to do.


same with me always knit in the car


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bonniemd said:


> knitting in the car gives me terrible motion sickness!


Me, too. I found that if I knit about ten stitches, then look up at the road for a minute or two, I can do it. Not while driving, of course!

If I don't knit, I fall asleep.

from another Bonnie (bonbf3)


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

I always knit in the car as a passenger. It seems like such a collosal waste of time otherwise. I only knit something I don't need to look at and I use plastic needles, Denise circulars. I also knit on airplanes. I got a lot accomplished on a trip to AZ once.


----------



## CHARLENEGENTRY (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been knitting and crocheting since I was about 8 years old. I used to knit on the school bus all the time. I never go anywhere without my yarn. I was caught in a traffic jam one time and made a dishcloth and half of another on while I was waiting in line. When traffic moved I laid my work in my lap, then picked it up when the van was in park. I went to a funeral in Tn and made 4 starbella scarfs on the trip.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I have knitted miles of scarves and sweaters in the car and the subway and the train. Never had any problems, why waste valuable knitting time???


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I tried to knit while car is moving the Ned es sometime skip a stitch,of course I am not driving,but it is safer to crochet if you do crochet. It is also easier to crochet,then to knit.good luck.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I love to knit in the car especially on long trips. I don't make anything complicated though, just simple scarves or dishcloths - something that doesn't require that I pay attention to a pattern.

Enjoy!


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Jenny E said:


> [
> I use circulars so dropping one is not an issue. I do knit in the car and as others have stated I usually do something easy. I hate when it gets too dark to see. I bought glasses with LED lights in them. They don't work very well. I am hoping to get a head light for Christmas, I know it will look goofy but if it works, who cares?


Oh you are hysterical. I love it!!! DH just asked if I wanted one... now that was a dumb question lol
I have visions though of turning to look at the drive and blinding him.. ROTFLOL

Hope you get your headlight for Christmas.. hope I get one too now.. [/quote]

Actually, I got one yesterday by walking down the wrong aisle at Bed, Bath and Beyond. It was with the boxed stocking stuffers. I haven't tried it on yet but I am pretty excited!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Recently went on a motor trip to Illinois and Michigan with DD and DSIL. We left at 4:30 a.m., still dark, so I knit in back seat with head light (see photo). They laughed! Marvelous trip. Way too much fun.

Also, I am fairly new to this blog and thoroughly enjoy ??s and comments. Have learned so, so much and tried many of your techniques. You folks are not only so knowledgeable, but very helpful. My favorite thing to do is to read the blog with my morning coffee. 

May you all have a very blessed Christmas or Holiday whatever you may celebrate.


----------



## lddldd (Nov 14, 2011)

Valjean said:


> smontero237 said:
> 
> 
> > TinaOR said:
> ...


Read your answer about headlights at night to my husband - we both got a kick out of that. He said, "I guess you'll be getting a headlight from Santa in your stocking!"


----------



## ANNB04 (Oct 18, 2012)

I knit in the car all the time. Always finish a row before I get out of the car. Also drives my hubby nuts. Retiring in 4 days. He retires at the end of January, I guess I will be really sending him over the top as we will be together more!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Years ago , I was knitting as a passenger, he was near the center line on a hill,. SO was the other driver.
On impactt, I pulled my hands back, I guess as the knitting was off the needles.
I think that reaction is normal, unthinkingly, so I don't see how this is dangerous at all.

[ I was working on a baby gift in a pattern stitch, could NOT get it going again, so had to rip itt, and did not try a pattern again, using only the very plain ones.]
I am w/ you and hope this helps.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> I use circulars so dropping one is not an issue. I do knit in the car and as others have stated I usually do something easy. I hate when it gets too dark to see. I bought glasses with LED lights in them. They don't work very well. I am hoping to get a head light for Christmas, I know it will look goofy but if it works, who cares?


I knit in the car all the time also. As for as knitting in the dark, if you go to the automotive section of Walmart they have a light that attaches to your seatbelt. They should be available at any auto parts store.[/quote]

Oooooh, I never heard of a light that attached to a seat belt! I just got my headlight, now I have a new thing to covet. At least it won't give me headlight hair!


----------



## ANNB04 (Oct 18, 2012)

Love the light. I use the light over the visor when it gets dark. Have a wonderful Holiday Season.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a deaf son... so driving with the overhead light on is a usual feat that my hubby hates. I got used to it when I was in sign language class and driving with my deaf teacher at night. She always drove with the overhead lights on.


----------



## thomsro (Sep 27, 2012)

I knit in the van all the time when we travel to our trailer which is on a seasonal lot in a conservation area. In fact, I dropped my needle once and couldn't retrieve it so my dear husband pulled over so I could open the door and get it back. If I don't knit while we travel I fall asleep but if I knit I stay awake and we can still talk. He hates it when I fall asleep!


----------



## ANNB04 (Oct 18, 2012)

When I knit in the car on dpn's, always drop one at some point and have to beg my husband to stop to retrieve it. We have had many laughs retrieving needles.


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

12NanaH said:


> Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about whether it is safe to knit in the car (not while I am driving)? I have circular needles now, but we are still having the same argument . . . . "if we have an accident you could kill someone with those needles."


I knit in the car all the time! If you are using straight needles try using the shorter ones. I find circulars much more comfortable now and you certainly won't hurt anyone or anything with them.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

I knitted A sweater for my late husband whenever I was in the car. This I might was in the early fifties because he died in 1959. I do ALL the driving now so cannot knitbut never mind I can knit at home


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

Well I seem to be in the minority here, but it has always bother me when I read on here about people knitting in the car. I think it's an accident waiting to happen. In a sudden stop a needle could easily go in someone eye or through the chest. We are advised not to keep loose items in the car as they can become projectiles, a knitting needle could become an arrow.


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

I too, knit on the road (as the passenger) and can't imagine just "riding" any longer. We are about to leave on our 2 day trip south and as I pack, I make sure there are easy crochet projects (coasters, potholders, dishcloths) and a cute knit in the round cowl that is not too "patterned" or difficult to keep track of. I even had my prescription sunglasses made with the appropriate bifocal so as we travel I can see what I am doing and keep an eye on the road, in bright sunlight. I strongly recommend circular needles for the ease and convenience of putting down your work. Happy Holidays one and all and Knit On.


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

I love knitting in the car, I get so much done. Hats, scarves, baby blankets, etc. I think it keeps me calm. I also use circulars, they are great for the small areas I have at least two or three projects up front with me. I knit just going to town (it takes us 45 minutes, we live aways out). I really enjoy it.


----------



## janice41 (Nov 26, 2011)

I knit all the time in the car as a passenger. I find it easier while on the freeway. We also listen to Audio Books. Making socks on DPN my favorite project. I have finished a top down cardigan while driving. It's so satisfying at the end of an 8 hour drive to see how much I have knitted.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, if only I had someone to do the driving. I take my knitting everywhere because whenever I don't, I have to wait and I hate wasting time. If I am going with my best friend, and she drives, I take my knitting along as well. Since I use cirlulars, I don't have to worry about one needle dropping. Love those circulars and don't even use the straight needles anymore.


----------



## granyydragon (May 25, 2011)

I knit and my daughter crochet while a passenger.


----------



## lindanixon (Jul 6, 2012)

I wish I could knit in the car. Too much motion sickness.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I was telling my son about this thread and how sometimes I knit in the car. He asked in a horrified voice, "When you are driving?"


----------



## Fordluvnangel (Jul 2, 2012)

Lately, car rides are the only time I can knit for more than 5-10 minutes at a time! I finished my youngest's Christmas hat on the way to my parents' house on Thanksgiving. When it gets dark I just turn on the light in the makeup mirror on the visor (hubby says it doesn't bother him).


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I knit in the car all the time, if I can. My biggest beef about long trips is I'm usually driving (as I'm going by myself) so all that knitting time is wasted!! I'd be curious to know what the "killed by knitting needle" statistics are in auto accident deaths.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

If you hold your needles parallel to you should be safe


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I frequently knit in the car. Also in our motorhome as we travel a good part of the year. I never really thought about it being dangerous. .


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Right now we travel by truck as we have a 5th wheel that we take. The first things that go in the truck is the cats and my knitting bag. I have always knitted or did some needlework while we travel. 
I have never heard of anyone being killed by a knitting needle in a crash. 
I have made so many of the preemie sets that it seems like my fingers know them by memory and I can read signs, look at scenery, etc while knitting them.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow.. Of course I knit in the car. About 95% of the time I'm the driver, tho, but I carry a project with me. One day I was stuck at a train crossing for 18 (!) minutes and I reached over the seat to grab my bag to knit. It saved me from getting out and making a fool of myself yelling at railroad employees!!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

I do tease DH and tell him not to have a wreck when I am casting on (use DP's and put one end against my body) cause it will drive the CSI's nuts trying to figure how that knitting needle got in my body and did I die in the crash or by knitting needle.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

thomsro said:


> I knit in the van all the time when we travel to our trailer which is on a seasonal lot in a conservation area. In fact, I dropped my needle once and couldn't retrieve it so my dear husband pulled over so I could open the door and get it back. If I don't knit while we travel I fall asleep but if I knit I stay awake and we can still talk. He hates it when I fall asleep!


Your husband would absolutely hate travelling with me then. I have horrible motion sickness and the pills I take for it knock me out for most of the trip. But it's either sleep or puke ... I choose sleep :mrgreen:


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

I get some of my best knitting done while captive in the passenger seat! It is at least three hours on any trip to see our children so I knit.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Knit in the car on long trip. I think the last thing you need to worry about is a knitting needle when in an accident,,,,,enjoy,,,it's boring to sit next to someone. If I'm not driving than I need to do something or I'll be asleep in no time and feel horrible when I wake up. Tell him you'll drive,,,that should convince him otherwise !!


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

I do knit in the car for long trips. All I ever use are the circular needles. Helps pass the time for an otherwise boring ride if I'm not driving. I always have my knitting with me where ever I go. Now that I have my Kindle Fire I also have that with me.


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

We travel to our kids in Georgia at least 4 times a year (12 hours each way!) I can't imagine not knitting all those hours! If I worried so much about what could happen while traveling in the car (as Passengers, mind you) I would stay home and hide in my bed!! Life is already too short to worry about such things... Worst problem I have is falling asleep and missing out on all that knitting!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I always knit in the car while traveling. We are full time RVers and sometimes we spend about 6 hours on the road each day. I would go insane if I didn't knit with the way my hubby drives.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I even have a pin on reading light so that I can knit. We drive often because of our involvement with musical groups so the time on the road is very productive. I also grade school papers so I suppose my pen would also be considered a danger. I would love a miners light found at Duluth Trading!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

In my opinion..as long as your not behing the wheel and you enjoy it...why not..i love to knt while in the car..helps the time go by...


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have knit in the car while a


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have knit in the car, while riding, for years. I prefer to use circular kneedles so there is no chance of dropping one.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Parked, passenger, waiting, appt's who cares. My hands are very seldom empty of needles. I even knit in bed and that could be a real DANGER. Once, I was knitting going thru the car wash. Live girls and see how many more stitches you could produce while the silly car is moving.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I knit in the care every chance I get! in fact I leave a bag of knitting in my car and whenever we go to church ect. when hubby is driving I knit. you would be suprised how much I manage to accomplish this way. I also leave thirty minutes early to go to work and sit outside and knit there too. as for anything happening with the knitting needles. I think the odds on that are very miminal. you could what if yourself to death and never accomplish anything. when you compare it to the people that are running around driving with cell phones attached to their wrists texting or talking on the phone with one hand and driving with the other" I think what we are doing is prettyyyy darn safe. I do use circular needles so that I am not dropping them in the car but then thats about all I ever use any more is circulars.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I knit whenever I'm a passenger - well, I try anyway. Our roads are so bad here in MI that I have to pace myself between bumpy spots. 
Since I can knit socks with my eyes closed by feel, knitting in the dark isn't too difficult, either.


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

I knit in the car all the time and on the plane. I don't have any problems with it.

Candace


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

While driving an all nighter to Oregon once, we passed a fellow and a lady in a big tall truck, she was the passenger. She looked down into our car and laughed and held up her knitting as a friendly wave when she saw me knitting away on some project. I knitted for 6 hours using the little reading light in the car. It was a very peaceful ride for me.
My husband drove the whole way and I enjoyed~


----------



## suzanneknitswv (Dec 9, 2012)

I knit in the car all the time. In fact, if I don't on long trips, I fall asleep instead of helping keep the driver awake. Besides I get great looks from truckers!


----------



## Leslie Anne (Sep 20, 2012)

Whenever we used to go on holiday I used to sleep in the car - result was I couldn't sleep at night. Now I have knitting in the car all the time and the result is harmony I am a companion in the car who can chat, and I sleep at night Knitting equals peace all around


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

We travel a lot in our RV and I knit all the time. I use circulars, I think I might be more concerned about long straight needless. I don't worry about the needless, there are so many more likely things to kill you an accident. If my husband told me that, I'd say "just hush up & drive or these needless might kill someone, ....you" (joking). 
Knit on down the road!


----------



## Toshbaby (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't knit but would like to learn.....I crochet all the time as a passenger while my husband drives us to work and back.....when it gets dark I have a clip on light that has a flexible shaft and I clip it on to where the shoulder strap on the seat belt meets my shoulder....it works great and I can point the light where I need it. It drives my hubby crazy that I can't just sit and have nothing to do.... :roll:


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

We have a motorhome and travel often. I always knit when we travel. It also helps me not to yell at my husband because knitting prevents me from being a backseat driver !!


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I have been knitting in the car for years. I've knitted so many miles I should get bonus points!! I've never even thought about causing an injury with the needles. My hubby is happy because it keeps me quiet ,and I don't criticize his driving as much.


----------



## Toshbaby (Dec 15, 2012)

smontero237 said:


> TinaOR said:
> 
> 
> > I knit as a passenger in the car all the time. I try not to think about being spiked in a possible accident. My traumas are only if I drop a needle and it goes under the seat and I can't reach it or we have to make a stop and I am mid pattern and don't want to stop knitting!
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonniemd said:


> knitting in the car gives me terrible motion sickness!


Same here.... first thing I thought of when I read the heading was... 'makes me puke' I got queezy watching the video that was posted yesterday about the fishing boats.. LOL I wish I could knit while he drove.. he doesn't do much talking while driving.. and it would sure help pass the time..


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

There's the advantage of using circular needles---no dropped needles!


TinaOR said:


> I knit as a passenger in the car all the time. I try not to think about being spiked in a possible accident. My traumas are only if I drop a needle and it goes under the seat and I can't reach it or we have to make a stop and I am mid pattern and don't want to stop knitting!


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

I do not see anything wrong with knitting in the car. In fact I accomplish a lot when we go for long drives. Thanks to my hubby who drives most of the way so I can be free to do my projects.


----------



## Toshbaby (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't know how to knit (I would like to learn tho)...I crochet in the car as a passenger while my hubby drives us to work and back. When it gets dark I have a clip on light that has a flexible shaft and I clip it on the strap of the seat belt where it meets my shoulder. It works great and I can point the light where I need it. Drives my hubby crazy that I can't sit and just do nothing. When I learn to knit I will be knitting in the car too.


----------



## beebeeturner (Oct 17, 2011)

I know the feeling about trying to knit in car during sunset and at night. I found straight needles that had lights in the needlepoint. Have good light on the needles were 14" length and I found them cumbersome in the car. Love the idea of headlamp. Enjoy!!!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

What about the drivers who are texting, drinking coffee AND driving, while refereeing the fight between the children in the backseat!Makes knitting in a car seem pretty tame!


cbjlinda said:


> I knit in the care every chance I get! in fact I leave a bag of knitting in my car and whenever we go to church ect. when hubby is driving I knit. you would be suprised how much I manage to accomplish this way. I also leave thirty minutes early to go to work and sit outside and knit there too. as for anything happening with the knitting needles. I think the odds on that are very miminal. you could what if yourself to death and never accomplish anything. when you compare it to the people that are running around driving with cell phones attached to their wrists texting or talking on the phone with one hand and driving with the other" I think what we are doing is prettyyyy darn safe. I do use circular needles so that I am not dropping them in the car but then thats about all I ever use any more is circulars.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I used to knit in the car all the time back when I first learned to knit. I imagine the only thing I was likely to kill with a knitting needle would have been the air bag!


I agree with you. Poor airbag! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Txlvs2knit (Aug 12, 2011)

I knit in the car. That is the only thing that helps with the boredom of sitting. I have a large collection of hats, gloves, scarves that I call my "car projects". Luckily I do not get car sick as some have mentioned. 

You know what they say about idle hands. That is me completely. Watching TV is another time I knit a lot!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I always knit and crochet in the car. I tend to get "antsy" when riding and nothing to do but look a scenery, which is nice but not for too many hours. I also read, to myself or aloud if others are interested. Always read to my Grandchildren when they were little.

There is always the chance of getting skewered when knitting with long needles in the car and getting in an accident, but we all take chances every day just getting in a car or crossing the street.


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Bonniemd said:


> knitting in the car gives me terrible motion sickness!


Me, too. So does reading or anything else that requires me to look down. So I drive while hubby (who does not get carsick) reads.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 25, 2011)

That is why I always use circular needles. You can't drop one needle and lose it. They are always together.
Razzle


----------



## vchavez (Nov 11, 2012)

I knit and crochet all the time, keeps me from being a back seat driver...my husband loves that.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

12NanaH said:


> Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about whether it is safe to knit in the car (not while I am driving)? I have circular needles now, but we are still having the same argument . . . . "if we have an accident you could kill someone with those needles."


my response, "if you pay attention to the road and not my knitting, the odds of an accident approach 0, and I trust you to pay attention to the road"


----------



## jennifer57 (Jan 27, 2011)

I knit in the car all the time. You can't kill someone will wooden needles. and as dual as they are now, perfectly safe. now if you were knitting lace, I wouldn't recommend that cause of the designs and the needles are sharper. but for simple things go for it.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

12NanaH said:


> Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about whether it is safe to knit in the car (not while I am driving)? I have circular needles now, but we are still having the same argument . . . . "if we have an accident you could kill someone with those needles."


I knit lace in the car as a passenger with Addi Lace circs. I agree with your concern and 'trained' myself to keep the needle tips pointed downward (automatically in front of mind for long time now). I have an extra 'step' of holding the stitch below the left hand needle and then grabbing it again after working it (same on right). This 'step' is automatic now after the trama of dropping lace stitches due to pavement, chuck holes, etc.. [With/for kids and appts we have a good deal of driving]

You are so 'right on' to check auto for objects that have dangerous potential in an accident or simple fender bender jirk (I worked as Asst. to Fire Chief & then in court; seen alot). Thanks for the 'heads up'!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

12NanaH said:


> Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about whether it is safe to knit in the car (not while I am driving)? I have circular needles now, but we are still having the same argument . . . . "if we have an accident you could kill someone with those needles."


Fortunately HubbyDearest has never brought up the "safety" issue with knitting while riding in the car. I would not want to tell him to buzz off. My knitting it a safer practice than most of his driving habits.


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

I regularly knit in the car and my worst problem is dropping the cable needle! They always drop in the most awkward place to retrieve and are not magnetic.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

Yes! We travel extensively (sometimes two or three months at a time in an RV) and I knit frequently when my husband is driving. I, too, recommend simple patterns and circular needles. Plain socks (made on two circulars) are ideal--the only times I need to pay attention to what I'm knitting are heels and toes!


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

If the car did have an accident you might bend or break your needles!


----------



## Jmklous (Jul 16, 2012)

I knit wih circs. In the car also and see nothing wrong with it


----------



## simplytracy63 (Jul 16, 2012)

I knitted on a 4 hour bus trip. I felt perfectly safe.


----------



## granny45 (Sep 29, 2012)

I would not knit in the car while it is in motion. You could have a little fender bender, get stabbed with the needles. More so now that we have the air bags, they whip out so fast you would not have time to drop the knitting.


----------



## cshoresknits (Aug 13, 2012)

I always knit in the car whenever I can get my husband to take the wheel. I used to use Knitlights needles (the tips light up) but thought they might not be as safe as circs in an accident so switched to always using circs in the car. At night I use this cool little light that hangs on a strap around my neck. The strap can be rethreaded to be used as a headlight too. I can direct the light out or down and focus it tightly or broadly. It looks like a tiny camera and isn't heavy. It is such a handy gadget for travel because so often hotel rooms have lousy lighting for knitting or reading. Sorry to tell you it has no identifying marks on it so can't tell you the brand. It takes 3 AAA batteries and I got it at Stitches West. It is a wonderful tool and worth searching for.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I never thought about NOT knitting in the car...but the older I get, the more I wonder...I am flying out next week, and will surely take knitting with me...but on a plane...I feel safe...have to think about a car in the future though...


----------



## Kat7 (Apr 7, 2011)

I love knitting in the car. We are a minimum of 25 minutes out of town, so I can get a decent amount done. I try to have something that I don't have to think too much about for such journeys, like socks. I do the toe up, two at a time on two circulars. 

My husband and I love road trips, so he drives, we put on an audio book that we both like, and I knit. Heaven.


----------



## granny45 (Sep 29, 2012)

You should check with air lines about taking your needles on the plane. Some won't allow you to take knitting needles, they would be considered a weapon.
One lady has already said they took them from her before she got on the plane and never got them back.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I always knit in the car. Hubby has no problem with it. He will warn if he is stopping for potty or gas or to stretch. Mainly so I have time to "one more row" lol ,_)


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Hubby and I travel in a motorhome and I taught myself to knit socks while riding to Minnesota (from Oregon) last summer. I knit in the car as a passenger...and if in heavy traffic on long stops, will even pick up and knit as the "driver." I have always kept a book in the car for such situations...but now am more likely to pick up and knit a row or two. Even when knitting straight, I use circulars, so not real worried about the needles harming anyone.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I knit in the car but only with circular needles and something simple. I can knit without getting carsick because I can do simple things by touch without looking at my knitting. Maybe just check it occassionaly. Absolutely can't crochet because I have to look at what I'm doing and it makes me very nauseous.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

we have just got back from a shopping trip and I was knitting there and back on circulars, I take it every time my hubby drives xx


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i knit when not driving


----------



## goldenkylea (Nov 5, 2012)

There was a time, I thought, when knitting needles weren't allowed on a plane... I could be wrong. Otherwise, I think knitting on a long drive is the perfect way to spend travelling time while enjoying the scenery. I mostly do the driving now, but even so, my knitting bag goes wherever I do... just in case of some down time.


----------



## goldenkylea (Nov 5, 2012)

There was a time, I thought, when knitting needles weren't allowed on a plane... I could be wrong. Otherwise, I think knitting on a long drive is the perfect way to spend travelling time while enjoying the scenery. I mostly do the driving now, but even so, my knitting bag goes wherever I do... just in case of some down time.


----------



## Catgrandma (Aug 27, 2012)

I thought I was the only person who does this!


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

I knit in the car allthe time. It helps me stay awake and talk to hubby so he stays awake too. When he was District Governor for his Rotary district I got a LOT done.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I knitted when I travelled in the car with my late husband. He never minded at all. I remember finishing the back of a jumper I was making for my son (who is nearly 2 metres tall) in one trip to Sydney and back home. If I didn't knit my husband used to ask if I was not feeling well. Knitting stopped me from getting stressed whilst sitting as a passenger.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

I always knit in the car! We take looong trips, and I'd go mad without my knitting. I usually have some sort of project with me for waiting for appointments, for a movie to begin, or for m son to leave school.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I think that's hogwash. If you are using circulars, I think there is less potential for injury than from the pens, pencils, and tools most people carry in their vehicles.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

12NanaH said:


> Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about whether it is safe to knit in the car (not while I am driving)? I have circular needles now, but we are still having the same argument . . . . "if we have an accident you could kill someone with those needles."


Hubby (rip) & I traveled the country for years, with our poodles. I started & finished many many projects over the miles. Have you ever driven on a road with hundreds of miles of nothing but road, sky & land? (I10 thru Texas) Knitting thru the nothingness saved me from stabbing myself with a needle. lol.


----------



## jaharmon (Sep 27, 2011)

Love the lights at night. made me SMILE!!!


----------



## goldenkylea (Nov 5, 2012)

Silly me, I just realized I commented on knitting on a plane as well as in the car, duhhh! Not only that, I hit "send" twice


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I always knit while I'm riding in a car...but I use only plastic or circular needles!


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

Whenever we go on longer rides, I generally knit if I'm in the mood. I also use circulars and can't imagine how that could be harmful. If there is going to be an impact, generally the first thing anyone does is put their hands out and the knitting is dropped. If the impact is sudden, the needles will fly out of your hands and harm's way.


----------



## strangeturtle (Oct 13, 2011)

We travel 350 miles every few weekends to see my father-in-Law and I, as a passenger, always knit on the way. I take a clip on book light clip it onto my seat belt, and shine it right on my work I keep the light low so it doesn't bother my husband driving. Never had a problem.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I always (underline ALWAYS) knit in the car to distract me from my dh's driving. I have dropped a stitch from time to time, admittedly, but never anything serious.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Let's not get crazy about what "could" happen. I mean, should you read a book? What if there's an accident and the book or the tablet smack you in the face? Sheesh! You can't live your life in fear.


----------



## Murphy 41 (Feb 23, 2011)

I too get motion sickness when riding any distance. I take Bonine and I am able to knit or read a book with no problem. 
Bonine is a chewable over the counter drug that can be purchased in drug stores as well a grocery stores. It makes me a little sleepy so I take a nap between knitting sessions. 
Between the knitting and napping I don't have to watch the road and tell hubby what he is doing wrong. I think he's a lot happier.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I don't knit in the car. But I always have a small "purse project" that I work on at lunch when I'm working. I quit smoking last Valentine's Day and started bringing my projects for something to do with my hands rather than going outside to burn one. Now I'm in the habit of it. There's almost always something in my purse. The question of my daughter and coworkers is, What are you making now?


Good for you on quitting smoking. I quit almost 30 years ago; and for me the first year was the hardest. As an ex-smoker I found that it helped to say no to this cigarette, one at a time. Keep moving forward!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Can't, get car sick. :-(


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

12NanaH, there are already so many things that could hurt you in a car crash that I think you can put knitting needles at the bottom of your list of dangerous things in your car.


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

You dont know how much you miss if you
do not knit in the car. 
I love it
specially knits with no consentration like garter stich
or even socs and slippers on 2 needles.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

My mother told me the other day that my car looks like a homeless person lives in it! I have multiple projects that go with me wherever I go so I can knit whenever I have a few spare minutes. Only not when I'm the driver!!!


----------



## Sutton (Oct 2, 2012)

I knit in the car (or crochet). Keeps me busy and I accomplish something and it keeps whoever is driving at peace because I am not watching every move they make: there's a stop light ahead, you should have turned there. Know what I mean?


----------



## Spiralspirit (Nov 15, 2012)

s a passenger, I knit all the time. My DH encourages it! Even stops at yarn stores. Only casualty was one beautiful self striping sock that must have fallen out when I opened the door somewhere on the Cape BretonTrail. Never found it, or matching yarn again!


----------



## Pigmini (Dec 5, 2012)

ernai said:


> knitted the 5 hour sweater (+ hours) etc.


5 hour jumper??? Now I gotta get that pattern.... where did you find it??

I do knit in the car, I use straight needles, then they're only going to go either in the airbag or my leg!!! Knitting a chunky jumper for hubby for xmas and slipper socks for sons girlfriend, only have 1 1/2 sleeves and 7 slipper socks to go.... no she hasn't got lots of feet!!! There's one pair for her, one for mother in law, one for daughter and one for daughters mother in law!!!


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

I laughed because I always knit or crochet in the car as a passenger. When my husband hears a needle hit the floor boards or go down between the seats...he signs and says we will pull over at the next possible place. He is a dear!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

My DH can't stand me to have ANY light on in the car after dark, so I let him drive as much as he's willing to in daylight and when it gets too dark to knit or crochet I drive.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

My DH can't stand me to have ANY light on in the car after dark, so I let him drive as much as he's willing to in daylight and when it gets too dark to knit or crochet I drive.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

My DH can't stand me to have ANY light on in the car after dark, so I let him drive as much as he's willing to in daylight and when it gets too dark to knit or crochet I drive.


----------



## JBSD (Nov 24, 2012)

I knit all the time in the car, even at night I have a special light. I arrive at the destination a lot quicker and my project gets done a lot quicker.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

If it is my fate to die by knitting needle than so be it. I knit in the car on long trips. I can't sit for 7+ hours with nothing to do. I generally use circulars and knit whatever project I'm currently working. If it is a cause of concern, then don't. Knitting is supposed to be enjoyable.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

I knit in the car all the time and crochet too. When we are traveling it passes the time quicker AND when we are in heavy traffic it keeps me concentrating on my project instead of trying to "help my husband drive"...:>) I don't go anywhere without some small project to pull out in case I am waiting in the car etc.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> TinaOR said:
> 
> 
> > I knit as a passenger in the car all the time. I try not to think about being spiked in a possible accident. My traumas are only if I drop a needle and it goes under the seat and I can't reach it or we have to make a stop and I am mid pattern and don't want to stop knitting!
> ...


I think the head lamps are great, especially the LED ones. They're also good for taking the four doggies out at night and leaving your hands free for clean-up duties. Let them laugh, it works for me :~)!


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

I knit all the time in the car, and have done about 6" of an adult sweater back in the last two days, but circular needles are better because a) they are shorter, b) they are kind of 'floppy' if they did get squashed against anyone or anything and c) you can't drop one. 

I got the impression that you would be comfortable knitting but your driver is not. If he/she is that safety conscious make sure they apply the same standards throughout the car, ie never having anything loose in the back of the car where it could become a missile in an accident, always making sure that the tyres and tyre pressures are absolutely spot on etc etc. no double standards here please. 

As for only knitting when the car isn't moving, do you mean when it is stationary as at traffic lights or when you are parked with the engine off? If it's the former, you will still need to have your needles out and on your lap, waiting for your opportunity so that is potentially just as dangerous.


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

I always knit in the car when I'm not driving. I made an afghan once while traveling on vacation.


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

I also knit in the car. Usually something easy.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> I knit in the car all the time.
> 
> I wouldn't want to use a headlight or lilght-up needles as I think the light(s) bobbing around could be a dangerous distraction to the driver. So, once it's too dark to see, I stop.


I don't think the light bobs around unless you're listening to music on the radio/cd and keeping time with your head while trying to knit (???); that sounds like a sure motion sickness recipe to me. I guess I'm not a head bobber under any conditions. I don't know about the lighted needles, but I doubt that they'd be any more distracting than the dashboard lights/turn signals.


----------



## rosmu52 (Nov 29, 2012)

What a laugh, just imagining the scenes ...too comical!!


----------



## Cricket918 (Mar 9, 2012)

I knit in the car, but try to do simpler projects. Hitting bumps can be tricky and I have difficulty counting and following conversations. Don't see any real danger with the needles.


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

There are also the needles with lighted tips so you can knit at night I don't own any but it has been a thought. I have knitted in the care for over 50 years and never even thought about getting stabbed with the needles I usually use circulars or DP's for socks. Can't let my husband see this post it would make him nervous


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I always knit in the car, it keeps me from seeing how my husband drives! haha! if you have an accident, I think hurting yourself with the needles is the least of your worries.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

thomsro said:


> I knit in the van all the time when we travel to our trailer which is on a seasonal lot in a conservation area. In fact, I dropped my needle once and couldn't retrieve it so my dear husband pulled over so I could open the door and get it back. If I don't knit while we travel I fall asleep but if I knit I stay awake and we can still talk. He hates it when I fall asleep!


Perhaps he hates it when you fall asleep because he's counting on you to keep him awake by talking while he's driving.....


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

That use to happen to me too. I bought some accupressure wrist bands (available at most drug stores) and now I have no trouble knitting in the car---maybe with the exception of a winding mountain road.


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

I was referring to car sickness.


----------



## RachelleK (Sep 22, 2011)

I use round needles and often knit in the car. My needles are not metal. I use the Denise needles which are interchangeable. I have use the round wood needles as well.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

The only knitting related accidents I could find online were one in which a woman slipped while walking down stairs, slipped, and stabbed herself to death with a straight knitting needle, and another woman who slipped while getting out of a car and also stabbed herself in her chest, but not fatally. Maybe someone else can find more?


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I knit in the car especially on long drives. It helps to keep me awake.


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Sandy! I'll have to find my headlamp - I got one for camping and then used it to look closely at my nekkid dog's skin while doing "extractions" - I hope you get what you want for Christmas!!! See you next year!

carina



smontero237 said:


> TinaOR said:
> 
> 
> > I knit as a passenger in the car all the time. I try not to think about being spiked in a possible accident. My traumas are only if I drop a needle and it goes under the seat and I can't reach it or we have to make a stop and I am mid pattern and don't want to stop knitting!
> ...


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

I always knit in the car if there was an accident you might be killed by the vehicle not the needles- anyways life is to short to worry about what if's


----------



## Chulee (Oct 11, 2011)

My knitting travels with me -- and I knit while my husband drives. As mentioned previously, the project is an easier one to do. I usually have two or three projects in separate bags according to complexity and take the one I can do without too much counting. etc. Also I try to use circular needles so one cannot fall under the seat.
Chulee


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I knit in the car. Getting hurt by knitting needles in the car is the least of my worries. Actually, I never thought of it. My mind doesn't run in that direction.


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

I knit in the car all the time...Not only does it relax me on the way to a doctors appointment but it keeps me from getting irritated when my ole' man drives LOL!!!! If you have an accident there is a 50% chance your gonna get seriously hurt or die anyway. Might as well enjoy the trip.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

If I knit in a car as a passenger I normally use circular needles, but I have used regular needles, it just a pain when you drop one....


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Bonniemd said:


> knitting in the car gives me terrible motion sickness!


I'm with you - same for me - I also cannot read in a moving car, for the same reason.


----------



## Canamaha (Nov 23, 2012)

i knit in the car. I think in the event of an accident my instinctual reaction would be to put my hands up to shield me or to grab the dash,either way i think the needles would be dropped and the only danger relevant to knitting would be loosing stitches or snapping my needles under my feet.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

I knit in the car all the time! I have a knitting bag ready by the door to pick up and take. I could not have gotten through the nine hours drive each way to Arizona several times a year if my trusty knitting project had not been with me. We travel so much that my children automatically ask "Where's your knitting?" So many items have been finished while traveling (basically simple items) that I feel quite proud of myself for utilizing time effectively.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I knit and crochet while in the car. Love the circular needles for knitting because I don't drop the needles as much. My DH names the afghans for the highway I we were on when they were made. 
When I give an afghan to someone he tells them the name of the afghan and hopes they enjoy it. :lol: We use to travel a lot, you can get a lot done on a 6 hour trip.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

cezaragoza said:


> Hi Sandy! I'll have to find my headlamp - I got one for camping and then used it to look closely at my nekkid dog's skin while doing "extractions" - I hope you get what you want for Christmas!!! See you next year!
> 
> carina
> 
> ...


Hi Carina, 
Actually I found a head lamp at Bed, Bath and Beyond yesterday by accident! I hope you and your family have wonderful holidays and I'll see you hopefully in January!

Sandy


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> I knit in the car.


I Knit in the car (as a passenger) whenever it is going to be at least a half hour drive in each direction.......
When we go to see my Mother & Sister - it is over a 2 hour drive each way....... so I can accomplish a lot. 
My Husband is usually driving because I am very nervous driving on freeways.......


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I used to knit in the car all the time back when I first learned to knit. I imagine the only thing I was likely to kill with a knitting needle would have been the air bag!


Knitting needles might be the only thing that might keep an airbag from killing a short passenger. Good thought. I think I'll put an old aluminum needlie in the car, just in case. I understand if an adult is no taller than the average 10 yr old those darned airbags could smash our faces or break our necks.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

I knit in the car , even if it's just around town.It keeps me calm when my husband gets mad about how the other person is driving. I do not think about an accident, my mind is totally on my knitting.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I've made three "10,000-mile afghans" and knit in the car ANY time hubby is driving, even to church. Getting punctured is not on my Worry List. I use either short or circular needles, or crochet hooks. The worry about puncture is minuscule in comparison to what my mental state would be if I couldn't knit.


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Desert Knitter said:


> That use to happen to me too. I bought some accupressure wrist bands (available at most drug stores) and now I have no trouble knitting in the car---maybe with the exception of a winding mountain road.


Are these for motion sickness???? I also can't read, knit or crochet in a moving car.

Noreen


----------



## Hakatamama (Nov 13, 2011)

I knit in the car all the time. My husband is deaf in his right ear so making conversation is difficult. When I knit, he doesn't feel like he has to converse with me and it makes the trip go faster! I love the thing about the head light! I am going to buy myself one today!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I knit as long as I am not the one driving! To me it does not matter if the vehicle is moving or not. For me life is to short to worry about being in an accident and stabbing myself with my needles! If it happens, it is my fault!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Valjean said:


> smontero237 said:
> 
> 
> > TinaOR said:
> ...


Have you tried lighted needles--I know they only come in straights, as far as I know, but you can find them easily if you drop one.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Great post. and interesting that someone should feel it would be "dangerous" knitting in the car. Men do have fear complexes when it comes to women's hobbies. I think what is dangerous would be knitting while driving versus riding or hitting another car would be dangerous or say running a red light because the conversation on your cell phone has your full attention. I've never read any headlines that someone was stabbed with a knitting needle and they knit their last.


----------



## julie.meekel (Dec 15, 2012)

KP first timer. I knit, he drives. Its that simple and wouldnt work the other way round. The only person that may get harmed in an accident is me and I am so willing to live dangerously, especially when it comes to knitting. You could always do some research and try to find out how many people per year get injured while knitting in the car. Us knitters have been knitting in the car for years so its a common occupation so there should be some. I suspect there wont be many and even fewer deaths. If there are still problems, try crocheting.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I've accepted the fact that I'm going to die someday. If I die knitting so much the better!

I always knit while riding as a passenger in the car. Neither my husband or I worry about how we are going to die we just accept it and go on and live while we can.


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

I met a woman who was very proud of her sweater which she made knitting at red lights!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

As a passender I knit in the car on long drives. I use circular needles even to knit back and forth so long needle ends can't annoy the driver, even in his/her eriffial vision. The needles lie in your hands across your front so I can't imagine how one would be scewered with a short needle.


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

I bought at Costco a HUGlight for knitting in the car after dark. Haven't had the occasion to use it yet but it should work. It fits around your neck, has 2 LED lights, 3 different brightness settings. Comfortable to wear & has many other uses.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

When my husband's driving, I just about always knit in the car.

Hazel


----------



## Dana123 (Dec 13, 2012)

I knit all the time in car...Have to have a project...*S*


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

I also knit in the car - all the time! As a passenger, of course. I've completed several projects - we often drive from CT to FL and that can take a bit of time. Sure makes the miles go be quickly!


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

I never go anywhere that is over a 20 minute ride in a car without my knitting. That is where I knit my hats for charity. I usually have a knitting project that I just leave in the car.


----------



## fontmomma (Apr 19, 2011)

Could be used as something to poke the air bag after an accident---please don't have one just to try it out .


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

This had me falling off my chair. We've recently fetched our daughter from university. It's a long trip, about 12 hours each way. So I thought, let me start a simple scarf. I did the cast on and a few rows on circular needles before we left. OH MY SOUL! My tension went out the window. I don't think any amount of 'persuasion' is going to get those stitches in line. I will finish it and wear it and label it 'I knitted this when ....'
I don't knit in the car usually as I am normally the driver.
Reminds me of a joke. Lady driving down the freeway/highway, knitting. Police officer pulls up beside her and says, 'Pullover' and she replies, 'No, cardigan'
Happy Knitting All


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Hakatamama said:


> I knit in the car all the time. My husband is deaf in his right ear so making conversation is difficult. When I knit, he doesn't feel like he has to converse with me and it makes the trip go faster! I love the thing about the head light! I am going to buy myself one today!!!!


I just got a nice one, I think , from Nancy's Notions. It has a feature that allows you to change the direction of the beam so that it just goes down. So far I haven't used it in the car - yet! I have used it to knit in bed while hubby is watching TV. It is much brighter than my bedside lamp, which is a big plus, as I have a large craft lamp downstairs and knitting upstairs was getting difficult.

Here's a link to the item:
http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/hands+free+craft+light.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have knitted in the car with it moving before. But we don't usually get in an accident either. You can get kill with anything in a car or van when it is moving in an accident. So, really are you worried about a couple of needles that probably will get hit with an airbag and they aren't that sharp. But if you are so worried then don't ride with needles. If you were flying and the plane went down would you be worried about those needles then?


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

12NanaH said:


> Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about whether it is safe to knit in the car (not while I am driving)? I have circular needles now, but we are still having the same argument . . . . "if we have an accident you could kill someone with those needles."


I chuckled when I saw the subject line. I made a silk ribbon afghan in the car one year and had yarn strung all over as I was winding it with my winder (yes, I had a makeshift winding station on the edge of a basket). It was gorgeous. I have also knitted a ton of hats, blankets, scarves, mittens, etc in the car. My hands are always busy.

Using circular knitting needles is the best because you don't have to look at your work, you can just knit and enjoy the scenery as you go past. I love my addi turbos for that. I knit everywhere - car, plane, church, offices and even visiting my friends or in restaurants. My knitting sits in my lap and I carry on conversations, etc. I even knit at stop lights when I am driving. I have lots of baby hats and cocoons made at stop lights as there are so many in the city. I just drop my knitting in my lap when the light changes to green and drive to the next red light. Then I pick up my knitting and knit until the light changes again. Quite safe and very productive.

Don't knit while you are driving, though, I actually tried it to see if it was safe and you can't really hang on to the wheel and knit safely.

Don't choose a difficult pattern, though, or you will spend more time ripping than knitting. I usually do circular hat or baby cocoon patterns or dish cloths, etc.


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

knittingstash said:


> I knit all the time when we travel. I usually bring simpler things and have extra projects in the trunk in case i get done and need something new to do.


Me too. I get lots done while traveling and luckily I don't get sick.


----------



## JBSD (Nov 24, 2012)

I have something similar to that and it shines only where you want it to shine. Doesn't bother the driver.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I went on a bus trip last week and knitted in the bus on the way. I had a head lamp for the return trip, which was bright enough to hook on the seat in front of me and give me enough light to see. I always knit in the car when I am not driving.

Reminds me of the old joke everyone has no doubt already heard where the driver is knitting and driving and the policeman yells "PULL OVER" and the driver replies "No, it's a CARDIGAN".


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

yes, I knit in the car. Believe me, if you are in an accident, there are a lot more dangerous things than knitting needle


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

When knitting in the car, I try to do a simple pattern, or a pattern that repeats itself, so I do not have to focus all my attention on my work, although I do not get "motion sickness", but I know others that do and it seems if you do not look down as much it is not that bad....this was told to me by a person with terrible motion sickness and has a hard time traveling...


----------



## Sitnandknitn (Sep 11, 2012)

I knit when my dh drives. It passes the time and before I know we are at our destination.

I have dropped my needles so thanks for the tip of using circulars. I must get a headlamp for night driving too. :-D


----------



## videm2000 (Aug 30, 2012)

A couple of years ago I knitted a blanket in my son in laws truck I was in the back and never thought what if we had a accident we drove to Calgary from Ottawa. I have never heard of any such law.


----------



## videm2000 (Aug 30, 2012)

A couple of years ago I knitted a blanket in my son in laws truck I was in the back and never thought what if we had a accident we drove to Calgary from Ottawa. I have never heard of any such law.


----------



## grmpookie (Sep 1, 2011)

I knit in the car all the time, use both circular and straight needles. I'm trying to come up with a way to keep my pattern in front of me. Right now I just stick the pattern in the slot where the air bag is kept, but it continues to slip out. I don't think I could stay awake if I didn' have my knitting to work on or a book to read.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

I have "Freeway Phobia". I am always the passenger and even then it is not enjoyable for me. Knitting small projects on the trip is the solution for me. I remain very calm and happy. AND, the car seat is the most comfortible seat that I know of for knitting. I place my two knit stopper tips (one green for next round ahead and one purple for last stitch round) in the little well in the door arm rest and put the yarn in the door map pocket. I only use circular needles or short straight needles. My DH won't
let me get in the car if I'm not going to be knitting.

I have a dear friend that was in a horrible car accident. She also now knits in the car to take her mind off the trip.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I knit whenever I can. If I'm a passenger on some very long journeys, I feel I'm wasting time if I'm not doing some knitting


----------



## kiwi1 (Oct 21, 2012)

I can't knit in the car - its the only time I get motion sickness - grr-rrr! However, I know many people do - and as an ex-ER nurse, I have never dealt with any injuries caused by knitting needles!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I always knit/crochet while traveling. Used to be only crocheting so I wouldn't loose a needle then once the circs came out I can do both. I started doing this over 40 years ago to keep me occupied and not get nervous from my ex husband's driving even though he is/was a good driver. Got a lot done between San Antonio and Cleveland and back even with 2 kids in the car. Enjoy this and I don't think any of us has ever seen any news headlines of someone getting killed in an accident from knitting needles LOL.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

I always knit,crochet, or do counted cross stitch in the car. If I don't, I fall asleep and DH gets a little testy when I do that. Besides, I usually have several projects that have deadlines. I need all the time I can get to get stuff done.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

smontero237 said:


> TinaOR said:
> 
> 
> > I knit as a passenger in the car all the time. I try not to think about being spiked in a possible accident. My traumas are only if I drop a needle and it goes under the seat and I can't reach it or we have to make a stop and I am mid pattern and don't want to stop knitting!
> ...


I agree with you especialy on those long borring trips. I actually have the head light and use to use it when I went with Hubby to do a paper route. My job was to bag the papers so when I was done I would knit or Chrocet. It worked well. I agree to keep the project simple because it is to easy to get distracted while doing a pattern. I also find that working while someone else is driving keeps me from being a nervice wreck from all the crazies out there on the roads.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> I knit as a passenger in the car all the time. I try not to think about being spiked in a possible accident. My traumas are only if I drop a needle and it goes under the seat and I can't reach it or we have to make a stop and I am mid pattern and don't want to stop knitting!


That's why I only knit with circular needles only in the car. I would lose my mind on long trips if I didn't knit in the car.

Ellie


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Valjean said:


> smontero237 said:
> 
> 
> > TinaOR said:
> ...


I think she was serious re headlamp.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I wish I had seen this before going on two recent unplanned car journeys!(plane diverted so OH had to hire and drive a car to our destination). You all are just so inspiring. I have only just returned to knitting and didn't even think of it, although I used to do tapestry on long journeys many years ago. If only I had taken a project with me it would have felt like a productive use of travelling time. ....next time I will go armed with wool, pattern and needles.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I knit in the car on long trips. Never occurred to me that it might be dangerous, but I agree with the person who said she'd pierce an airbag before the needles got to her.


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

I usually am the driver, so I don't knit then...cuz I'm not that talented to use my hands to steer and knit at the same time, and I only have two hands, so that doesn't happen.

But when I was the passenger this last trip returning from Jacksonville, FL to Starkville, MS {eleventy hours}, I knit. I don't need to watch what I am doing when I am doing a simple rib or stockinette, so I can do that in the dark, without disturbing my husband with "can i turn the light on?" while he's driving.

I'd say chances of a cheap piece of car or shattered plastic piece not harming any one, but your knitting needle doing the damage is probably pretty slim. I don't deal specifically in those stats, but that's just my opinion there.

grins, debra


----------



## DianaS (Sep 20, 2011)

Not only do I knit in the car, I also knit in the sidecar of my husband's Harley-Davidson!


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

I knit in the car, but always with circulars.


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

DianaS said:


> Not only do I knit in the car, I also knit in the sidecar of my husband's Harley-Davidson!


   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I knit in the car all the time....I don't think there is anymore chance of hurting yourself with needles than anything else that perhaps loose in the vehicle....

Barbara12


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

I almost got those knitting needles that have lights but heard they weren't very good. Might try a glow stick necklace


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I knit in the car all the time...not when I'm driving! I'm not about to waste 30 min (one-way) when we're running errands to the nearest "real" town!! And, I definitely knit on long trips...I can make conversation, look around, and listen to the radio all at the same time! I usually work on some of my simpler projects because of the "other distractions" and I USE LACE POINT NEEDLES TOO!! Happy Knitting, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> TinaOR said:
> 
> 
> > . I am hoping to get a head light for Christmas, I know it will look goofy but if it works, who cares?
> ...


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I will knit in the car with circular needles, not straight. Usually crochet.


----------



## brandk (Jan 22, 2011)

I knit in the car all the time, straight and circular needles, different projects. I use the reading light in the van when it doesn't bother my husband. One van that won't work. I use the time that way instead of sleeping.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

I always knit or crochet in the car. I can't stand to just sit and do nothing. If you get into an accident a knitting needle will be the least of your worries. Yes, there is a very very slim possibility it could end up stuck in something human but it would be waaaaaaaaaaaaay more likely to have a car anttenae poke you and no one does not drive because of those. There does come a point where if we were worried about every little thing we wouldn't do anything. We have to be realistic. It's like saying don't knit on a plane because it might crash....really? LOL


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

I have crochet hooks with lights built in, just love them especially while doing dark colours at night. I have knitted and crocheted all around Australia in the car and haven't killed anyone yet. Australia has long roads of nothing and I can't just sit there and do nothing so I knit or crochet. Have a good Christmas.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

DeniseCM said:


> This had me falling off my chair. We've recently fetched our daughter from university. It's a long trip, about 12 hours each way. So I thought, let me start a simple scarf. I did the cast on and a few rows on circular needles before we left. OH MY SOUL! My tension went out the window. I don't think any amount of 'persuasion' is going to get those stitches in line. I will finish it and wear it and label it 'I knitted this when ....'
> I don't knit in the car usually as I am normally the driver.
> Reminds me of a joke. Lady driving down the freeway/highway, knitting. Police officer pulls up beside her and says, 'Pullover' and she replies, 'No, cardigan'
> Happy Knitting All


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

DianaS said:


> Not only do I knit in the car, I also knit in the sidecar of my husband's Harley-Davidson!


How funny, I would love to see that!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I keep a small knitting project handy wherever I go. When I am the passenger, I knit. When I have to wait for a doctor or for my husband to take care of business in the hardware store or wherever, I knit. If there is a modicum of light, I knit. I get bored too easily, so knitting keeps me on target.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

12NanaH said:


> Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about whether it is safe to knit in the car (not while I am driving)? I have circular needles now, but we are still having the same argument . . . . "if we have an accident you could kill someone with those needles."


I have thought of the worst case scenario....but I knit all the time in the car. In fact, if we are driving for any amount of time I don't think I could stand it, or not drive hubby crazy, without knitting. I always have simple knitting with me, mostly sweaters made in the round, and I even knit in the dark.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I knit in the car all the time and when we are traveling at night I use a red light on the flashlight so it doesn't interfere with my husbands driving.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I knit in the car all of the time, with my husband driving of course. I think if one were in an accident that anything sharp or loose in a car like pencils, pens or what have you, can cause injury. If you find yourself out of your comfort zone for instance winding roads, traveling at a high rate of speed then put them aside till you feel safe again. Knitting saves my life when we have long distant trips. Time flies!


----------



## NorCalKnitter (Dec 13, 2012)

I have tried to do it, it makes the trip go faster, but I'd only do it with a pattern that I knew and did not have to count or refer to directions. Smooth roads help a lot....good luck!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> DianaS said:
> 
> 
> > Not only do I knit in the car, I also knit in the sidecar of my husband's Harley-Davidson!
> ...


Famous master knitter/designer Elizabeth Zimmermann knitted while riding on the back of her husband's motorcycle many years ago.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Valjean said:


> smontero237 said:
> 
> 
> > TinaOR said:
> ...


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

I do it all the time, never had a problem


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

belinda said:


> Valjean said:
> 
> 
> > smontero237 said:
> ...


Whoops, sorry, Smontero, must have hit the wrong button!


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

I knit in the car on long trips but acknowledge that it's probably not the safest thing to do. 

Someone I know was in a rather small crash a few months ago. Two children were in the back seat in safety seats. They were playing hand-held video games. One child was holding the game up in front of her face. She ended up with 20 some stitches.

I think air bags could probably cause your needles to hurt you.


----------



## harbin (Sep 16, 2011)

I knit in the car, and the time goes by much faster.

Margarita (Harbin)

I have a question: Does anybody know where (in which country) KNITTING AND CROCHETING originated? And also when it originated. I appreciate all the answers I can get. Thank you in advance.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I would NEVER knit in the car, truck, plane or boat. If there is an accident, where are your needles going to go? Into you or some one else. Think realisticly before doing this.
Karon


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

TinaOR said:


> I knit as a passenger in the car all the time. I try not to think about being spiked in a possible accident. My traumas are only if I drop a needle and it goes under the seat and I can't reach it or we have to make a stop and I am mid pattern and don't want to stop knitting!


I knit or crochet as a passenger in the car all the time. I try not to think about being spiked in a possible accident. My traumas would also be if I drop a stitch or we have to make a stop and I am mid pattern and don't want to stop knitting!


----------



## Boomers Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

I knit all the way to Arizona and back each winter - as a passenger. I always use circular needles too.

I expect some people write letters or sketch. I don't think knitting needles or Medium crochet hooks are any worse than pens and pencils.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

harbin said:


> I knit in the car, and the time goes by much faster.
> 
> Margarita (Harbin)
> 
> I have a question: Does anybody know where (in which country) KNITTING AND CROCHETING originated? And also when it originated. I appreciate all the answers I can get. Thank you in advance.


I don't know what country knitting originated in but I read a book that was set in Ireland. It said that Fisherman knits (I think it is now called Aran) were made with a different pattern for each fisherman so that their bodies could be identified in case of drowning.


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

I bought yarn in Duluth MN and knitted a very nice hat on the way to Detroit.

I say, "death by knitting needles would be a very honorable way to go"!


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

mkbanklady said:


> I bought yarn in Duluth MN and knitted a very nice hat on the way to Detroit.
> 
> I say, "death by knitting needles would be a very honorable way to go"!


That's how I'm gonna think about it from now on. lol lol lol


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

familydaycaremama said:


> I knit in the car on long trips but acknowledge that it's probably not the safest thing to do.
> 
> Someone I know was in a rather small crash a few months ago. Two children were in the back seat in safety seats. They were playing hand-held video games. One child was holding the game up in front of her face. She ended up with 20 some stitches.
> 
> I think air bags could probably cause your needles to hurt you.


I have often worried about the darned airbags that are supposed to protect you--unless you're no taller than a 10 year old (5'1" or so) then, that's just your tough luck, like short people don't matter so much. I think poking that exploding bag coming at your face, from a 45 degree so the needle isn't pushed into you, too, could be safer. You'd have to think fast, of course.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

crafty jeanie said:


> I knit all the time in the car. We live in the middle of knowhere land and it takes 45/60 min. to get to town, so I get a lot of knitting done. Infact, if I get in the car with just my purse, my husband goes back in the house and gets my knitting bag, lol. I never give it a sec. thought about being in an accident, guess the air bag would get a poke


I think the air bag could cause you to get poked. I never use DPN in the front passenger seat because of that. I do use circulars though so I guess that still could be an issue. But I cut the chances in half by not using DPNs.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

I always take my knitting with me when we travel. The same roads get so boring so I have my busy work with me.No telling how many hats and caps I've finished or how many lapghans I've made while in the passenger seat. We are all packed and hooked up to start a 6 hour trip in the morning and i have my knitting already in my purse with another bag in the camper. Crazy but I can knit in the vehicle but I can not crochet there. I have to watch every stitch when I crochet but not with knitting. especially after 70 years...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Valjean said:


> smontero237 said:
> 
> 
> > TinaOR said:
> ...


Yeah, she made me laugh too. I knit in the car, when I'm a passenger.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Valjean said:
> 
> 
> > smontero237 said:
> ...


My red light that I use at night is a headlight like a miners light and you can tip it down onto your work as you knit. I know when people drive by us the think, isn't that nice he takes her out. I don't care, I'm to old to care.


----------



## Bj. (May 1, 2011)

I knit, crochet in the car all the time. Have never thought of the needles killing me if in an accident. If I'm not knitting or crocheting I'm reading.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

karonwurst said:


> I would NEVER knit in the car, truck, plane or boat. If there is an accident, where are your needles going to go? Into you or some one else. Think realisticly before doing this.
> Karon


Karon, if you spend your life based on "what ifs," then you won't be living your life. After all a plane could crash and fall through your roof and land on you while you are sitting on your sofa watching TV! Are you going to stop sitting on your sofa??

I believe we should live our lives and let destiny take its course. What is meant to be will happen regardless of what we do.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

I knit in the car while we're driving. We switch every 2 hours. It's sooooo boring to be the passenger with nothing to do. If I'm not napping, I'm knitting. I pick a fairly easy pattern and use circulars to avoid the dropped needle hunt!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I get car sick!!!!!!!!!! In just a few short minutes too!
:`(


----------



## Phun2balive (Dec 9, 2011)

I do not even think about knitting in the car. I am afraid that with my luck I will drop a stitch and that would be a catastrophe. However I will crochet in the car since it is much easier to repair a stitch in crochet.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Also, my husband- who has a GREAT understanding of how the human body works as a medical professional and med student, confirmed my assumption that the body is most likely to respond to an accident by opening the hands in shock. Also, if you are looking at your knitting your body is more relaxed than when looking out the window making you less susceptible to more significant injury. Yes, you could get hurt by them, but its like why they say not to hold a baby on your lap in the car. You are more likely to let go of them in an accident than to hold on (plus if you do hold on the speed at wish sudden force will move them is more than you can handle. Bottom line though, is you are no more likely to get hurt or killed by the knitting needles than you are anything else in the car. EVERY lose item in a vehicle is a projectile hazard. If you have a jug of milk in the car and get in an accident it can fly into your head, especially if your vehicle rolls. That box of tissues often seen on the back of sedans is not any safer for you than sitting next to you. Even IT could fly forward and injure you or kill you if it hits you right. So I guess you have to decide if you want to worry about this risk or not. And if you do, I would worry about all the other things in the car.


----------



## LakeLady8186 (Jun 18, 2011)

I wanted to knit in the care, but my husband, a retired LEO, said that would not be a good idea. Rather than make him nervous, I decided to not knit. His concern is for me being stabbed by my own needles.


----------



## thomsro (Sep 27, 2012)

I knit in the car/van all the time and since my dear hubby is as excellent driver, never a problem - and it keeps me awake so we can talk.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I always knit in the car. Believe me you can get A LOT done crossing the country from the East to the West. My husband I switch driving every 2 hours and I hate it when I have to put down the needles and take up the steering wheel.


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

i do it all the time, but only simple patterns


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

To me, it's an excellent way to pass time while riding in the car.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

DianaS said:


> Not only do I knit in the car, I also knit in the sidecar of my husband's Harley-Davidson!


Wow. I can just picture a knitter with a helmet in the side car! :mrgreen:


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

I knit my way across the USA every winter on our way out west.


----------



## Needles Too (Jul 30, 2011)

I've knit in the car, airplanes, boats, buses, etc. Have never been a 'what might happen person.' It's life, something will always be happening.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I knit or crochet in the car. If I wanted to and my sweet husband ever thought up the accident theory, I would say, "Evidence, I want evidence that this has ever happened." If he couldn't, well I might knit less, but I would still knit. Sounds like he is just needing attention, just like a screaming child in the car. And by the way, even if he could show you an instance of knitting needles causing extra harm in an accident, I would say, "but see, I trust your driving enough to knit."


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I love a long car trip to either knit or crochet. It's the most time I get, usually. When we travel on our motorcycle, well, forget it! Too much to see!


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

I enjoy knitting in the car; simple things, and I always use circulars. My husband never minded, and now my grandson usually drives and I still knit.
Donna K


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> smontero237 said:
> 
> 
> > DianaS said:
> ...


How cool is that??!! I knew I loved Elizabeth for more than her wool!!


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

The airlines don't seem to mind as they aren't banned in flight, and it can get pretty bumpy up there sometimes.


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

I knit/crochet in the car all the time, doctors office etc. It passes the time and I have never worried about an accident. My purse would probably knock someone out before getting stabbed by a knitting needle. I have learned to like circular needles. I was trying to figure out how to crochet/knit while a passenger on a motorcycle, never did try that though.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

I knit in the car all the time (as long as I'm not driving D ). Last time we went to Wales I knitted a pair of stripy socks while navigating/map reading (including turning the heels) on a slightly different route than our usual and through awful weather! I have a wry smile every time I wear those socks - and no, we didn't get lost :0D


----------



## flyingrabbit (Oct 8, 2012)

I knit in the car, on a plane, in a house, with a mouse..if I had one!
And I have tried various lights with some success...I hate wasting time and as far as risks, if there are any, if we don't take some, we don't grow...scarves, sweaters AND our minds....


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

She's not so crazy, I use one, too <G>. And I've knit in the car for years with no accidents, even with short stops and very sharp dpns. My biggest problem is having something to hold the pattern on the dashboard so it doesn't fall. I'm now thinking glue dots, after all, the car is paid for.

What started me knitting in the car? DH is also an on-call EMT and firefighter. We were headed to a concert one night on the highway and as he came to the off ramp he hadn't slowed down, didn't realize the ramp traffic was stopped....I don't mind dying in an accident, I just don't want to see it coming. He still hasn't realized that my car doesn't have red lights or a siren. Another big problem though, is I'm the navigator and he can't remember places we've been to before or pay attention to where I tell him he needs to go unless I'm watching the road closely. This is how we ended up 30 miles west of where he should have turned right at the stone Catholic church....I don't knit lace in the car when I have to pay attention to where to tell him to turn.


----------



## Purplefrog13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi there, just wanted you to know that I used to get terribly sick in the car! Was really bored or just plain fell asleep. Now I just knit and stay calm. It relaxes me, and I get something done whilst looking at the scenery. Seems to annoy the driver though!? Am not sure why....cheers to all and a very Merry Christmas from Mornington Peninsula, Victoria, Australia xxx


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> She's not so crazy, I use one, too <G>. And I've knit in the car for years with no accidents, even with short stops and very sharp dpns. My biggest problem is having something to hold the pattern on the dashboard so it doesn't fall. I'm now thinking glue dots, after all, the car is paid for.
> 
> What started me knitting in the car? DH is also an on-call EMT and firefighter. We were headed to a concert one night on the highway and as he came to the off ramp he hadn't slowed down, didn't realize the ramp traffic was stopped....I don't mind dying in an accident, I just don't want to see it coming. He still hasn't realized that my car doesn't have red lights or a siren. Another big problem though, is I'm the navigator and he can't remember places we've been to before or pay attention to where I tell him he needs to go unless I'm watching the road closely. This is how we ended up 30 miles west of where he should have turned right at the stone Catholic church....I don't knit lace in the car when I have to pay attention to where to tell him to turn.


Instead of glue dots what about one of those hooks that you hang but can remove, I am not sure what they are called but I got mine at Target. Then I would use a pants hanger to hold the pattern. Just a thought.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

The 3M hooks? Won't hold on the dashboard curve. Been there <G>.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh well, like I said it was just a thought.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I know, which is why glue dots are on my radar. I did actually try using a clip which used a double faced tape to hold them on the dash, but the sun heated the dash enough to melt the glue on the tape and lifted it off.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

any trip more than an hour, I like to crochet while in passenger seat.


a cop pulls over this vehicle that was meandering. goes up to driver & says ' mam, I pulled you over because you are weaving.....holding up her work she says no officer I am knitting' :lol:


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

12NanaH said:


> Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about whether it is safe to knit in the car (not while I am driving)? I have circular needles now, but we are still having the same argument . . . . "if we have an accident you could kill someone with those needles."


I always knit it the car if it is daylight.


----------



## 02KNIT (Apr 23, 2012)

I have knitted. done cross stitch, needlepoint and quilted all across American and back. And yes circular needles are best. I can't tell how many times hubby has had to stop so I could retrieve a steel needle that had shot to the floor board to roll under the seat. Good luck. 02knit


----------



## Sperson (Jul 28, 2011)

I wouldn't even think of going on a car trip without my knitting. It is a wonderful may to make the time go fast and I get so much done.


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

It took a minute but boy did I laugh when I got it, good one.



mambo22 said:


> any trip more than an hour, I like to crochet while in passenger seat.
> 
> a cop pulls over this vehicle that was meandering. goes up to driver & says ' mam, I pulled you over because you are weaving.....holding up her work she says no officer I am knitting' :lol:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

I wish I could knit in the car more -- usually I'm too intersted in watching the world go by. But I do sometimes knit, and strongly prefer using circs so I don't drop anything. 

But no matter what needles I'm using, IMO the only REAL danger from the needles is poking my husband with them when he gets obnoxious or drives sloppily.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

I knit scarves on our way to Indiana. I hate to see the stops coming up! I, too, try to finish a row before I get out of the car. RE: headlamp....they have lighted knitting needles, too! Or clamp a book light on your visor.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok, well I don't believe that you would be allowed to take your knitting needles or chrochet hooks on the plane anymore since 9-11. But I read if I am on plain or just look at the secenery as it goes by. My husband once saw a women reading a book while riding in a car. 
I might add, this was while we were dating. He made the comment that she should be talking to the driver to keep him occupied, and awake. So needles to say I save myreading for times when he is else where occupied.
Karon


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

I knit in the car everyday. I use circular needles or plastic needles and stop if we come to an intersection.


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

Have just got back from a weekend in Bruges Belguim, had a commission for a baby layette at short notice, so HAD to knit in car so I can finish on time. No motion sickness, no problems of any kind. Straight needles but shortest I have got.


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

I knit all the time traveling, it sure makes the time go by faster. And I get projects finished.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

He says "pullover" to which she replies "No sir ---socks!"


mambo22 said:


> any trip more than an hour, I like to crochet while in passenger seat.
> 
> a cop pulls over this vehicle that was meandering. goes up to driver & says ' mam, I pulled you over because you are weaving.....holding up her work she says no officer I am knitting' :lol:


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

MsMallo said:


> Also, my husband- who has a GREAT understanding of how the human body works as a medical professional and med student, confirmed my assumption that the body is most likely to respond to an accident by opening the hands in shock. Also, if you are looking at your knitting your body is more relaxed than when looking out the window making you less susceptible to more significant injury. Yes, you could get hurt by them, but its like why they say not to hold a baby on your lap in the car. You are more likely to let go of them in an accident than to hold on (plus if you do hold on the speed at wish sudden force will move them is more than you can handle. Bottom line though, is you are no more likely to get hurt or killed by the knitting needles than you are anything else in the car. EVERY lose item in a vehicle is a projectile hazard. If you have a jug of milk in the car and get in an accident it can fly into your head, especially if your vehicle rolls. That box of tissues often seen on the back of sedans is not any safer for you than sitting next to you. Even IT could fly forward and injure you or kill you if it hits you right. So I guess you have to decide if you want to worry about this risk or not. And if you do, I would worry about all the other things in the car.


Great discourse on the issue. Personally, love knitting in the car, with circulars.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

12NanaH said:


> Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about whether it is safe to knit in the car (not while I am driving)? I have circular needles now, but we are still having the same argument . . . . "if we have an accident you could kill someone with those needles."


If I couldn't knit while riding.........well let's just say my DH would have a severe case of cabin fever or he'd travel by himself a LOT! LOL


----------



## ridemakerema (Jul 20, 2012)

We had 6 children going to colleges in Boston and Washington DC, living in NJ we made numerous trips to both cities. Can't count how many sweaters, throws, etc. I knitted and crochet during those "interminable" trips - would have gone to sleep otherwise and then my husband would have gone to sleep too. That way my knitting really prevented accidents!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

I crochet in the car and especially on long trips ,it passes the time


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

I have always knitted in the car or the motorhome. In the car I go for simple stuff that I can do with out checking a pattern. In the motorhome I have more room and can do something using a pattern. Using circular needles now but not when I first started-- straights or dpn's. Haven't stabbed anyone yet, just had to hunt for a lost needle now and then.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Anything can kill in a car - even a book. If you are comfortable knitting whether the car is moving or stationery then go for it.


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

and our trips are long aren't they


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

I knit as a passenger all the time. I go everywhere with my knitting


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

emuears said:


> and our trips are long aren't they


from Port Macquarie to Campbelltown almost 6hrs 

of course DH Does the driving


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit it the car (when I'm not driving  and I also knit on airplanes. I'm soon to be taking a train trip around the holidays and plan to be knitting then too. I love to knit whenever, wherever I can if I'm not working, or driving....etc.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

I get alot done when riding in a car. I wouldn't worry about stabbing yourself or someone. The chances would be exceptional but if you are worried don't do it I love to do it, so I guess if I die I die loving what I do. LOL


----------



## Swan Song (Dec 4, 2012)

I love to knit, in the car, on the boat, on the train, in the air (plane). I even knit during intermissions at shows and musicals. (fanatic) Lately I have been knitting at the barn waiting for lessons to be over. I have to finish Christmas mittens you see and no time can be wasted or killed. It is so cold in the barn that I jam the yarn in my pocket and knit on the four or five needles while walking around staying warm, talking to folks and the animals. Best wishes for happy knitting on the move!


----------



## pattern piggie (Aug 4, 2012)

I can't stand to sit with nothing to do, so I either knit or crochet in the car. If the wheels are moving, & I'm not driving, I'm stitching. I even bought lighted crochet hooks. Not bad & hubby says they don't bother him at all. Don't do that often, though. Just when trying to finish up a row or section. I knit with the circulars all of the time (even for straight knitting).


----------



## kcolling (Dec 16, 2012)

I knit in the car all the time. Never thought about the dangers. Probably won't stop me though. I am so addicted to knitting. Haven't stopped for the past 4 years. I had an accident that kept me down for a very long time and knitting really helped to pass the time. I have recouped wonderfully, but can't seem to stop the knitting. It really mellows me out after a long day at work. Merry Xmas everyone and all the best for the New Year. Happy knitting. K


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

When My husband drives, I am able to knit in the car. I try to knit in simple stitches though bec. it is difficult to keep track of some patterns while a passenger.


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

of course it is safe. They would not let you fly with them if they were not safe.If anything you would drop them,or a few stitches.I wish I could but it makes me sick


----------



## tripet (Aug 30, 2012)

Goodness me, we seem to live a life of "what if" these days, though I will remember one thing my mum used to say. Never lick a knife because you could get bumped and cut your mouth, that I can understand...but I have been knitting whilst travelling for years and so far I have lived to the wonderful age of 75 and still knit in cars or trains or whatever. I hope I still have another 25 years of knitting.
A bit like a cat , if in doubt lick, well if your hands are free knit. Happy Christmas on behalf of all your Australian friends. Love to all Trixie


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

When I look back at all the stupid, dangerous things that I done when I was young knitting in the car seems pretty tame to me.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

tripet said:


> Goodness me, we seem to live a life of "what if" these days, though I will remember one thing my mum used to say. Never lick a knife because you could get bumped and cut your mouth, that I can understand...but I have been knitting whilst travelling for years and so far I have lived to the wonderful age of 75 and still knit in cars or trains or whatever. I hope I still have another 25 years of knitting.
> A bit like a cat , if in doubt lick, well if your hands are free knit. Happy Christmas on behalf of all your Australian friends. Love to all Trixie


happy Christmas! I love your post! Australia must be gorgeous time of year.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Swan Song said:


> I love to knit, in the car, on the boat, on the train, in the air (plane). I even knit during intermissions at shows and musicals. (fanatic) Lately I have been knitting at the barn waiting for lessons to be over. I have to finish Christmas mittens you see and no time can be wasted or killed. It is so cold in the barn that I jam the yarn in my pocket and knit on the four or five needles while walking around staying warm, talking to folks and the animals. Best wishes for happy knitting on the move!


I love this. Makes me think of a Dr. Suess book!!

:thumbup:


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

I've knitted - and crocheted - in the car, on trains, planes, trams, buses and boats for decades. Never killed anybody with them yet. Now that DH doesn't drive any more I miss being able to knit in the car. So far I've resisted knitting while I drive. 

When it got to dark to see, I used to open the glove compartment and use the little light in there to see what I was doing. It didn't bother the driver or shine outside to scare other drivers. My fidgety gotta-do something hands would have been clawing the upholstery if I didn't give them something constructive to do with themselves.


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

Have you ever been stopped at a light and the guy next to you looks over and gives you one of those "you have got to be kidding" looks or says something to someone else in his car then points at you? I want at that point to stick the needle in his tire and flatten them so he can't go when the light changes. Some times people are so rude.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I would be more afraid of the air bags than the needles... Maybe the needles will save your life... Air bags are very dangerous. As for knitting as the car is moving, sadly I am the driver, or I would knit every chance I got!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

They also make knitting needles with led lights in the tips. They work well in low light situations and also when knitting with dark yarns


----------



## Brinn Knits (May 26, 2012)

I found some great glasses at CVS with battery operated lights that work beautifully in the dark! Now I knit everywhere!


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

Can you fly with them? we are not allowed anything with points on our planes and I do miss my needles as when we fly we have to fly a long way to get anywhere.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I knit in the car all the time, of course my DH is driving. In fact if I am not knitting he will say I don't hear those needles.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

I too have knitted when whilst travelling in the car. The motorways are so boring I would fall asleep all the time if I did't have something to knit. It's normally just an easy peasy scarf or cushion cover etc.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I hear ya, Amy  After all I'm the one who stabbed my thumb with a wooden Harmony needle while sitting right here in my chair a couple months ago and had to get a tetanus shot! :mrgreen:


That's right... I remember that story. I believe it was after your story was told that I was able to share my story of sitting on my knitting bag and piercing my thigh with a needle. The WORST part was the hole in my FAVORITE jeans. LOLOLOL[/quote]

I'm glad it was no worse, guys! Who guessed knitting was so hazardous?

My goodness, you are bringing back memories. I had to spend the night in the hospital over 25 years ago due to a knitting/car related incident. I kid you not. I was getting into the passenger side seat with my knitting bag hanging from my right shoulder. Leaned way over to the right to grab the car door and shut it. The bag dangled and twisted in the space between me and the car door, and as the door banged shut, it banged the bag against me.

This had happened a million times before. This particular time, the door caught the end of a size 8, light blue aluminum knitting needle, and drove the pointy end into my side, through the skin and into the muscle. I couldn't pull it out, nor could my sister, a nurse. They pulled it out in the emergency room and kept me over night for fear that I'd pierced my liver. The needle didn't pass through the ribs, but they had to be sure.

The worst part was it was a teaching hospital, and 6 times that day and night I was awakened by having my bedclothes yanked down, my nightgown yanked up, and a crowd of disbelieving med and nursing students asking me to tell them again how it happened.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

I do knit in the car, in airplanes and as soon we come up with gas money for the boat will knit too while boating!! Happy knitting!!


----------



## justimagine77 (Dec 17, 2012)

I knit in the car all the time....!! Would not think of traveling without at least one project.


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

I knit in the car all the time and have never thought about
an accident until reading this. I also get motion sickness
so I always knit something I dont have to look at all the
time and never have any trouble. I think it takes me mind
of motion sickness.


----------



## Ambrogia (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't knit in the car because I am the driver   

Hi, west coast girl from Canada: you have a beautiful cat. Love this picture!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have an hours journey to my sons house so I knit all the way there and if it is light enough I will knit on the way home as well. I get quite a bit done. I use circulars in the car or I do crocheting.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ambrogia said:


> I don't knit in the car because I am the driver
> 
> Hi, west coast girl from Canada: you have a beautiful cat. Love this picture!


I usually drive unless I am going on a road trip with my sister. When I told my son about this subject, he was horrified that I was knitting while I drove. I thought about letting him think that for a little while but couldn't do it.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I knit in the car all the time. Frankly I have more things to worry about than being killed by a knitting needle. Figure when God says my time is up he is going to take me anyway and I would much rather go happy with knitting needles in my hands.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

To those of you who mentioned not being able to knit because of motion sickness I highly recommend Sea Bands. I PM'd one member about this but I think since then someone else mentioned getting sick also.

For years I couldn't knit or read in the car due to sickness then I discovered the Sea Bands that can be bought pretty much anywhere - CVS, online, etc. You don't get tired like you do when taking Dramamine and for the first time I can now knit AND read with no sickness. I will never be without them again.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I remember many years ago when I was very small, my sister (15 months younger than me) used to get violently ill in the car. Not a lot of fun for me sitting next to her. A friend of ours who was a mechanic suggested my stepfather attach a piece of leather strap to the underside of the car so that it had contact with the road. Something to do with ridding the inside of the car of static electricity. Also she wasn't allowed to eat anything in the car. It worked and I never had to worry about being in the firing line anymore.


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

Brinn Knits said:


> I found some great glasses at CVS with battery operated lights that work beautifully in the dark! Now I knit everywhere!


Would LOVE to get some of these!

I've always knit in the vehicle. Since it gets dark earlier now, I have to use the interior lights and they don't work very well.

As far as knitting on planes, I've heard that you can take circulars on, but regular knitting needles are too much like weapons, so they don't let you have those. Also if you have a WIP on your circulars, it's more apt to get by security!


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

TinkU said:


> Brinn Knits said:
> 
> 
> > I found some great glasses at CVS with battery operated lights that work beautifully in the dark! Now I knit everywhere!
> ...


I got my lighted reading glasses online, I can't find which company I used but if you search lighted reading glasses there are many companies that sell them. It looked like the going price was around $15.00. I also got 1/2 reading glasses, I love them. I can see my knitting but still can see the tv by looking over them. I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror and wondered who is that old lady!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

As far as knitting on planes, I've heard that you can take circulars on, but regular knitting needles are too much like weapons, so they don't let you have those. Also if you have a WIP on your circulars, it's more apt to get by security![/quote]

I still can't see what the difference is between the pointy ends of straight needles and the pointy ends of circulars. The cable on circulars can be used as a garrot so to me they would be MORE dangerous. Weird!!!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.tsa.gov/traveler-information/transporting-knitting-needles-and-needlepoint


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

i always knit on trips.....planes, car, trains, etc. helps pass the time and is so productive! usually i knit socks on circular needles.


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

I always knit in the car - since using magic loop I usually use the circs - saves losing one under the seat, as others have said. I knitted 7 footy dolls on our last road trip to Townsville (on the road for 4 - 5 days each way). I know the pattern by heart, have done 55 of them, so don't need to read pattern or even look at my knitting. I had a great headlamp and used it to see to knit around the campfire when we go to our caravans, but it broke ( Have not knitted in the car in the dark, as we usually only travel in daylight, or if it is nighttime, DH will have been drinking so I will be driving anyway. I have a theory that if it looks like we are going to crash, I will drop the knitting in a panic anyway, and may only injure the air bag!!


----------



## catkins (Oct 31, 2011)

I knit in the car very often. Especially if I have to get something finished by a certain time. Have done so for many years and have had no problems.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Many years ago I remember seeing a segment on tv about irresponsible drivers. A woman putting on makeup while driving. A guy having a shave. One guy even eating his bowl of cornflakes and one woman who was crocheting. She was using her knees to keep the car on the straight and narrow. Another woman had her hair curler plugged into the cigarette lighter and was curling her hair. Her argument was that if she wasn't supposed to use it in the car it wouldn't have had the appropriate plug.
Idiots!!!


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

12NanaH said:


> Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about whether it is safe to knit in the car (not while I am driving)? I have circular needles now, but we are still having the same argument . . . . "if we have an accident you could kill someone with those needles."


I'm still trying to figure out how to drive & knit at the same time!  But, seriously, since the chances of you having an accident are rather low (unless you know something we don't - lol), I think the accident itself probably presents the biggest danger to health & life! Knit away!


----------



## karen figueroa (Jan 25, 2012)

Bonniemd said:


> knitting in the car gives me terrible motion sickness!


1. I get carsick easily so I know whereof I speak. Eat some quality protein at least 1/2 hour before trying to do anything in a moving vehicle. I heard this last year and tried it on one of our long road trips. It works! (at least for me).

2. If you are using circular needles, which are about the same length as a crochet hook, safety is not an issue. I say, eat your lunch and go for it!


----------



## macnurse (May 13, 2012)

I knit dish cloths and afghan squares in the car when I am in the front seat (as a passenger of course)especially when we are on long trips...helps pass the time.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Of course I knit in the car! And the plane, and the train, and the ship, and the bus, and if need be, the ox-cart, the dog sled, the rocket to outer space. Nobody is going to take my knitting projects away from me.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

I was out christmas shopping one day mom wanted to drive so I took a scarf I was working on and knitting away and could still carry on a conversation with her LOL normally I'm allways driving it was about a 45 min drive and I'm still working on the scarf lol I love the comment to lights at night


----------

